

The Vaccine Hoax is Over. Documents from UK reveal 30 Years of Coverup - ThomPete
http://nsnbc.me/2013/05/10/the-vaccine-hoax-is-over-freedom-of-information-act-documents-from-uk-reveal-30-years-of-coverup/

======
doctorwho
If you took this seriously you are probably wearing a tinfoil hat and you also
believe that it works.

------
plant42
Fearmongering at its worst. No better than Jenny McCarthy.

Also mentions very little regarding the UK as stated in the title.

------
Jedd
It's getting much harder to discern authentic imbecility from carefully
crafted satire.

------
metaphorm
please don't post this garbage on hacker news

------
robertduncan
I couldn't tell if this was satire or not.

------
jonwchgo
FUDfest

